# Anybody familiar with smoking mj during pregnancy?



## 420benny (Aug 31, 2009)

My patient smokes for her Crohn's disease and is trying to get pregnant. She wants to know if she can still smoke mj and for how long once she is pregnant? She asked me to post the question here for her. Thank you. Pretty sure she is a light smoker, as in a couple hits a day.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 31, 2009)

No. 
What does patient mean? If your a doc, shouldnt you know? 
If your a "dispenser" to her. You should refuse to contribute out of the wellbeing of the infant. Something wrong with that child, its on your hands as well.

Someone wants a child. That child and its health should take priority over all else. 

Sucks she has Crohns and all. Sorry to hear it. But she needs to take every step and measure possible to make sure her kid has the ability to live a rich, productive life.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

tell her to use a vaporizer no smoke that way just thc mist


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

I know a few people who smoked during pregnancy their kids are fine. But they didnt drink or do anything else and smoked wayyyyyyyy less.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 31, 2009)

spearchucker, I don't even play a doc on TV! I am just an old hippy grower. In oregon you can be a caregiver for a "patient". Basically you grow their meds for them and are licensed to grow up to 6 plants for each "patient". She doesn't drink. I will pass on to her about the vaporizer. She is already a very good mom and wants good info before getting pregnant again.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 31, 2009)

Even with a vaporizer. The unborn will be feeling the effects.
She should consult her doctor first. Not be asking random people on a forum lol.
Have her make an appointment.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

I own a vap and they are very cool. also less smell to deal with. a bit more incognito. lol. I dont reak when I smoke from those the way i do a pipe.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

spear I hear what you are saying. I wouldnt ask her dr tho while admiting drug use. as a woman once you tell your dr you smoke it opens a whole can of worms. No bc pills. you smoke. No baby because now that we know we will test you at every apt and at birth and so on..I would have her ask it for a "friend". if she has toehr kids and the dr is a drug nazi he could call cps and imply harm to them.


----------



## Locked (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah vape or no vape she needs to see a doctor and consult with them....when I was born back in 68 my mom smoked cigarettes while pregnant with me and I am fine but it does not make it right&#8230;the child has to come first.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 31, 2009)

2Dog. Why would she need BC pills if she wants to get pregnant.  

But she has a prescription. So the doctor isnt going to care. Doc says dont use, then dont use. Let them test for it, be clean, prove your going to be a good mom that puts their kid above all else.

Maybe she has a friend thats at the least a nurse she could ask. 

I didnt even allow my wife to have caffeine during pregnancy, or anything else that wasnt 100% doctor approved.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

see I told my dr I smoked ciggs when I was 18 ....for years they wouldnt give me bc pills. they still bring it up and it has been over a decade. she may need them once she gives birth unless she wants a Dugar family of 18.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 31, 2009)

There may be something in Granny Storm Crow's list but I'm on my way out for a bit.  I'll check later.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 31, 2009)

Some very interesting answers. What else would I get from a bunch of stoners? lmao I passed the thread on to her and rec'd she ask the doctors at the Compassion Center what they think. You get completely different answers than you would get from a regular pill providing M.D. Thanks all for taking the time. She is going to laugh when reading these posts.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

gee thanks benny lmao '. I am waiting for some of the other ladies (ones with kids) to post their POV.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 31, 2009)

The health effects of marijuana on an unborn baby are far from an absolute.

When faced with something that *could* potentially harm her unborn baby, the Mother-to-be should ALWAYS go for the solution that poses *the least risk to the baby*.

That would be NOT smoking marijuana while pregnant.

This isn't rocket science.

To do anything else makes no sense when viewed with the unborn baby's health in mind.

Unless someone is just looking for an excuse to smoke during pregnancy regardless of any advice.

I'm sorry if I sound blunt, but when considering the health of an unborn child, it's time for bluntness, not excuses.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

some medications for certain diseases cannot be taken while pregnant so for some patients MJ may be the lesser of two evils.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2009)

Copy/pasted from a similiar thread.

I have a friend who is a licensed midwife and I've asked her about this very thing.

While my personal opinion is that it's better to obstain during pregnancy, she said it can really help eleviate severe morning sickness and help with labor and delivery.

I never smoked anything during my 3 pregnancies. Whats 10 months of not smoking in the grand scheme of things? I take that back. I did have a 2 pk a day cig habbit when I got preg with my 1st. I quit almost immediately and still don't smoke those nasty things.

*I wouldn't do it.*


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 31, 2009)

if it really is dangerous she shouldn't smoke while trying to get pregnant either.


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 31, 2009)

Any Docter would recommend againts it - absolutely. My girlfreind is a Rn. Not that I'm any pro because of that but smoking should be avoided at all costs during pregnancy. IMO however, stress is under-estimated as one of the worst contributers to bad health. In saying that - if a pregnant lady is stressed to the point of being sick she should probably huff on the vaporizor once or twice to chill out. That does not make it healthy though - just better than the alternative in some situations. Best of luck.......it is medicine after all...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 31, 2009)

Granny Storm Crow's list has mj and pregnancy studies.  I didn't read them because I'm not pregnant and don't expect to be but it's probably worth a look 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36173

By the way, CONGRATULATIONS :banana::banana:420!!!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 31, 2009)

Why does everything have to be vaped or smoked....cook it no consumption of smoking byproducts like tar....
They have yet to find a -health issue from ingestion. Only time you here of really rock solid -effects is by smoking it.
Just a thought...not saying i think you should get high during tho. But most of the reports revolve around smoking/smoking while driving...the rest is speculation on what the long term effects are.
but I will say my wife was on bedrest with my child from 3 mos on. pre-term labor many many many trips to the hospital jsut to cram a drug into her. I finally said try it...it releived the pre-term labor. but i still think it wasn't the best of ideas...lack of sleep major stress and stuff does cloud the judgment to the point your willing to try anything.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 31, 2009)

Really Art?????

I had you pegged to announce your pregnancy anyday now.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks art interesting info..


----------



## 420benny (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's some more info I got from my patient. I haven't checked it all out yet, but it looks interesting
hxxp://www.drugpolicy.org/marijuana/factsmyths/#pregnancy


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 31, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Really Art?????
> 
> I had you pegged to announce your pregnancy anyday now.



I am expecting twin satoris in a few weeks  :blush:

I agree completely with Mutt.  A little common sense says compare ingestion of mj to the prenatal issues that are routinely dealt with with prescription drugs (insomnia, high blood pressure, nausea, diabetes...).  Nonetheless, pregnancy is serious business and whether or not to consume mj is just one of many, many decisions coming up.  And probably not among the most important.  My observation is I've never heard of any specific reports of pregnant women that consume mj having any problems whatsoever.  And you can be sure if there were any cases, they would be all over the front page of every newspaper in the country.

Having said that, I would check out Granny Storm Crow's list and read what is relevant there.  Don't forget to tell her thanks .  Then I would stop asking stoners for medical advice  because we're happy to provide it.

Best wishes 420!


----------



## Vegs (Sep 17, 2009)

I wouldn't know how to react if someone asked me that. But if I gave it some thought I would probably respond by saying there is always risk of genetic or random disorders. Smoking marijuana while pregnant will only increase the chances of something adverse happening to the baby and should be avoided if possible. I've seen plenty of folks that smoked lightly while pregnant and the kids are healthy but then again I am not much of a gambler or a doctor either so take it for what's it worth. =)


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 17, 2009)

If it came down to it......  it would be the safest alternative to a number of other things IMO  ?


----------



## sidewing (Oct 3, 2009)

i would recommend low temp vaporizing.. like on a vapor bro's put it at about 11 o'clock.. 12 maximum.. take small rips dont overdo it.. more small rips as opposed to 1 big one.. the thc doesnt harm the baby i dont think.. some may say it may hinder some developement but i honestly dont think its a concern with moderation on her use..the real damage comes from the smoke itself.. which can cause respiratory problems as well as asthma or any other breathing problems.. id recommend a vapor bro's non-glass on glass vaporizer.. its the safest heating element and is specifically tested to have no toxins from any of the equipment used.. edibles may be ok but u cant really gauge your dose with those.. low temperature vaporizing there is literally no smoke/no tar at all.. just a fine mist..


----------



## sidewing (Oct 3, 2009)

oh and stick to indica strains.. sativa's will get your heart pumping and thats not the best 4 the baby either.. indicas will alleviate symptoms and keep u chill.. what id recommend is just take a small breath in and breathe out from the vape.. so u arent really doing more than breathing in and out with some thc vapor going in.. its not good to cough or struggle for breathe with the baby and u arent supposed to hold your breathe..


----------



## humgrown125 (Oct 15, 2009)

I've known several women that used MJ with no ill effects while prego to combat morning sickness. These women used very small amounts of MJ, just enough to stave off the morning sickness.


----------



## greenguy (Nov 24, 2009)

wow seriously...quitting pot for 9 months for the sake of the development of your child should not be a problem! Can&#8217;t believe you guys would suggest ingesting THC while pregnant in any form...questionable post judgment if you ask me. Doesn&#8217;t matter if she eats it, smokes it, or vapes it, all the same... 

Don&#8217;t most women quite caffeine during pregnancy??? Good rule of thumb...if you can't have a Coke then you prob shouldn't take in mind altering substances while you&#8217;re trying to grow the most complex life form in the universe in your womb lol

Some people will defend MJ in any and all situations, I'm surprised some idiot has'nt suggested that weed may help with the pregnancy or the childs development yet...


----------



## greenguy (Nov 24, 2009)

as a side not I would say that in my opinion weed would still be much better than pillz...


----------

